# cramping after colonoscopy



## Leah1980

Hello: I still don't feel right today. I got bad pains and cramping since my colonoscopy was pefrom yesterday. My father is going to call the doctor tomorrow. I'm willing to try anything a new medication or whatever. Did anyone else get cramping after there colonoscopy done? Any advice? Leah


----------



## Kathleen M.

I was a bit crampy after my sigmodoscopy. It goes away in a couple of days.Try peppermint tea, it can soothe the cramping.K.


----------



## rrobin

Hi Leah - I was the same way the second day. I think it was trapped gas that needed to work out but the third day I felt much better.


----------



## LuckiStar2

I felt like that until I had gotten rid of all of the extra air inside of me. It was really uncomfortable to move. It does go away but it couldn't hurt to talk to the doctor. You can buy simethicone over the counter and it helps take care of gas. Carly


----------



## Leah1980

I still don't feel right. I got lower back pain and stomach pains too. My father called the doctor and they never called back. I know there is something wrong with me. It is worse since I had my colonoscopy done. Hope everyone here is well Leah


----------



## kschultz

Hi LeahI'm having a bit of trouble establishing your history from your posts. Unless we know everything you are experiencing it is difficult to offer suggestions. If you could stick to this one thread then we can get a better picture of your situation and give you better advice.Are you still getting the black spots in your stools ? What did your GI say about them ?How long have you had IBS symptoms, and what particular symptoms have you been having ?What therapies have you already tried (dietary changes, lifestyle changes, supplements)?Did your specialist suggest you have IBS ? When I have diarrhea I get lower back pain and stomach pains. It would be worse after the colonoscopy as your digestive system is very sensitive and may just be reacting to being examined.Please post all your symptom / therapy history to help us help you.Thanks Leah


----------



## kschultz

From Leah's other thread


> quote: Hello all,I just had a colonoscopy done on Oct 5th and now when I wip myself I am seeing blood. I had my period. The blood is just drops of it everytime I wip myself. I'm worried now. Write Back Soon,Thanks,Leah


Just to keep it all in one place


----------



## aha13

I had my colonoscopy done ever for the first time yesterday and for what its worth leah i had cramps badly after its somewhat better today but i still feel some sensitivity. I though i was alone everyone told me u wont feel a thing and after u'll be ok not. Remember my common sense tells me and pls can the others correct me if im wrong as im new at this too that having something stuck up ur sensitive colon that has had to be cleaned out aswell a bit of a procedure not so simple. tk cr and hope ur better


----------



## leoandoreosmom

Hi ANo you are not wrong. When someone says that you won't feel a thing, I ask them if they have had .... done on themselves. Invariably they will say "no". Case Closed. I have had more colonoscopys than I can count. The level of pain or non pain is probably more dependant upon your sensitivity. Remember, you had to "clean yourself out" first. Then you have a "foreign object" inserted "where the sun doesn't shine". If you feel any discomfort after all of that, than you ar NORMAL!Take it easy, eat lightly, get some rest, and drink some peppermint tea. I hope that you will be feeling better soon!  Hugs!Karen


----------

